# Smoked Leg Lamb / Shoulder?



## TSR6 (Feb 22, 2020)

Should I prep and season the lamb leg the same way I would a pork shoulder?

It was a Costco grab. 

I was thinking i'd mustard coat and season it with the same seasonings I use for pork shoulder, and follow the same smoke process/temps.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 22, 2020)

what internal temp did you go with the shoulder,  i don't think i would take a lamb leg much more then 145-150, maybe some of the pro's will chime in though.


----------



## TSR6 (Feb 22, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> what internal temp did you go with the shoulder


I do pork shoulder to 195-200.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 22, 2020)

yeah i did repost, i don't think i would do the leg to that temp


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 22, 2020)

Rosemary goes very well with lamb.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 22, 2020)

I would use a different rub on lamb then pork. Try some salt, garlic, onion, thyme, rosemary,  oregano. At least that’s the direction I would go.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 22, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Rosemary goes very well with lamb.


rosemary, thyme salt, pepper.  also mint jelly goes good with it


----------



## TSR6 (Feb 22, 2020)

To clarify,  I do also plan on shredding the lamb similar to pulled pork.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 22, 2020)

I am not sure if it will shred or not, it certainly does not have the fat a pork butt or beef chuck do. For spices I’d got with a Mediterranean set of spices or Chimchurri.


----------



## TSR6 (Feb 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I am not sure if it will shred or not, it certainly does not have the fat a pork butt or beef chuck do. For spices I’d got with a Mediterranean set of spices or Chimchurri.



This is kind of where I got the idea.








						Smoked Lamb Shoulder Recipe
					

A guide on how to make smoked lamb shoulder for a tender and flavorful pulled lamb dish. It's tender, full of flavor, and very easy.




					www.vindulge.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2020)

Lamb needs to be med rare. You'll likely dry it out taking it to pulled temp. Everyone else has you covered on seasoning advice.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 22, 2020)

TSR6 said:


> This is kind of where I got the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there is a pretty big difference between the leg and shoulder. You have me intrigued now though. I want to do a pulled lamb shoulder now.


----------



## TSR6 (Feb 22, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Lamb needs to be med rare. You'll likely dry it out taking it to pulled temp. Everyone else has you covered on seasoning advice.


Thoughts on the link I shared in my last post?


----------



## TSR6 (Feb 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I think there is a pretty big difference between the leg and shoulder. You have me intrigued now though. I want to do a pulled lamb shoulder now.



Mine is all balled up into a pork butt shape.  I havent pulled it from the package yet.  I was concerned on that too, and my conversation with the guys at the meat counter was that it's all the same - upper leg or shoulder.  Told him what my plans were, and he said no problem, so hopefully I'm not going to screw up an experiment. lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2020)

TSR6 said:


> Thoughts on the link I shared in my last post?


I missed the shoulder part of your post. I've only smoked legs and racks. I read the article you posted. I dont have much to add towards that. Give it a try. Maybe it will be awesome. Personally the pulled shot looked dry


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 2, 2020)

I have bbq lamb to pull my whole life. It’s fantastic! The shoulder works best bone in. Cook to 200* IT. Nothing magic about that. I use salt pepper garlic rosemary thyme and lemon juice fresh squeeze.  I bbq’d 4 lamb hind quarters as pull meat for last years family reunion. Everyone loved it, even some who are not lamb fans.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 2, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> I have bbq lamb to pull my whole life. It’s fantastic! The shoulder works best bone in. Cook to 200* IT. Nothing magic about that. I use salt pepper garlic rosemary thyme and lemon juice fresh squeeze.  I bbq’d 4 lamb hind quarters as pull meat for last years family reunion. Everyone loved it, even some who are not lamb fans.


Have you ever done it with a shank? Wondering if the shank is too lean.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 2, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Have you ever done it with a shank? Wondering if the shank is too lean.


Shanks are great cooked on the whole leg, but as a stand alone, they are best pressure cooked. They aren’t even much good as grind meat for the tendons and silver skin.


----------

